# Which road map to show heights and weights?



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

We just ordered from Amazon the AA atlas of Spain and Portugal since it was well recommended. Unfortunately we didn't twig that it may not have heights and weights like our Michelin atlas of France which it doesn't. 

Does the Michelin Spain Portugal atlas include bridge heights and road weight limits, and if not anyone know of one that does? 

We will probably only be heading either to Barcelona or Gib, so we could just get folding maps to cover the south coast perhaps?

Cheers


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Could you look at your roadmap please?*

Hi

Bumping myself with more explanation 

Would someone mind looking at their map of Spain and seeing if it contains bridge height and weight info please?

Our camper is 4m tall and almost 10 tons, and we'd like to have a good map before arriving in Spain that will highlight no go areas due to our size before we get there.

So even if you only have a smaller camper and have never looked, if you have and like your map of Spain would you mind looking to see if it has that info, so I can buy an appropriate one rather than send a second back to Amazon!!

Jason


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Could you look at your roadmap please?*



grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> Bumping myself with more explanation
> 
> ...


Hi Jason, I have the Michelin Spain & Portugal 2009 Tourist and Motoring Atlas and I'm afraid that it doesn't give Bridge Height and Weight limits either. (ISBN 978-2-06-714103-2)


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

I'm afraid the Spain Portugal Euro Atlas - GeoCenter doesn't either.

Did a google and you can get heights/weights added to GPS, it was a site for Lorry use.

Will follow this thread

Jan


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you use the main road then you wont have any problems you are no higher then an average truck. And your weight is low enough not to be a problem on 99% of Spanish roads.

Campsite arches may be your problem and around the sites as they like the trees for shade that can be low.


Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Grizzlyj, have you looked on any of the truckers websites.my maps are so old have thrown them away.

cabby


----------

